# Aux Cord



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?" 
Seriously, not even a "please." 
"No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
All others, GFY 😎


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If the pax is disrespectful or they act like a dick then nope, I don't have a cord. I just straight up lie. I don't get paid enough to listen to stupid music cranked up super loud. The aux input is in the center console, not in plain view so it's easy enough to simply tell them you don't have one. 

But if they're cool about it, even if I perceive that they'll play crappy music, I'll hand it over. I care about attitude much more than appearance or music tastes. Respect makes all the difference.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

No aux cord today, no aux cord tomorrow, no aux cord ever.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

20 minute ride minimum on me even offering music selection. Anything below that: generally not even if people ask.

I am happy to offer music to longer rides because they are more likely to be friendly. I don’t offer aux. Apple Music subscription or USB-to-stereo so I have a reason to deny a request.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Don't have one in the truck and not going to have one in there, either. Then again, I've had somebody ask for it only twice in the 1500+ rides I've done so far, so not an issue for me, anyway.

Somebody asks for it, I just tell them I don't have one and that's it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> 20 minute ride minimum on me even offering music selection. Anything below that: generally not even if people ask.


Agreed. That's what I don't understand - pax asking for the aux cord with a 3 minute ride. They're not even going to get through one song &#128529;


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Don't have one in the truck and not going to have one in there, either. Then again, I've had somebody ask for it only twice in the 1500+ rides I've done so far, so not an issue for me, anyway.
> 
> Somebody asks for it, I just tell them I don't have one and that's it.


I'm thinking maybe respond with: "Sure, as long as you have a cash tip!" :wink:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ghetto rides and aux cords are a big go f yourself


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

My car doesn’t even have AUX port, and I’m not going to waste time pairing Bluetooth for a 5-minute ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> If the pax is disrespectful or they act like a dick then nope, I don't have a cord. I just straight up lie.


My aux cord is always plugged into my phone, which is mounted on a centre dashboard vent, when I drive. When pax ask for an aux cord I say "no, I don't have one of those". None has ever pointed out that there is one plugged into my phone.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I keep my aux cord plugged in. Its always into MY phone. My dash display even says AUX ON. But almost every time someone asks for it, I say no, I use it for my GPS (though I'm really actually playing some form of rock entertainment through it to keep me focused). Then they ask about bluetooth. I inform them that I'm lucky to have AUX in my bare bones dinosaur (not really, its a 14. But they get the picture). 

If they ask nicely on a 10 mile+ ride, I consider it. But the problem is, almost none of them ask nicely. They're rude, loud and demanding. About what belongs to ME. As if, somehow, I OWE them something. And I don't appreciate nor award said behavior.

This is what participation trophies get us folks. I guess because they got rewarded for LOSING their softball game, they think that they should be rewarded with an Aux Cord just for giving me the privilege of climbing themselves into my car? lmao


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render. Who cares how far trip is?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render. Who cares how far trip is?


I don't have an aux cord so putting on music is something that happens at the start of the trip, while pulled over, or not at all. I am glad not all Uber drivers offer it because it is a treat for some passengers to get it and they know it. I will literally put on anything if I am getting paid over the base rate.

I even offer it on long rides because it helps with tips slightly and as a passenger I have been disappointed by enough drivers with their music selection.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render. Who cares how far trip is?


#1: Rude, obnoxious behavior should NEVER be rewarded.
#2: Its not worth my time to take my phone down, unhook everything, and then have to take the time to rehook everything BACK UP after a 1-5 mile ride.
#3: I do not like distracting music types in my car while I'm driving, especially in heavy traffic. I'm willing to withstand it when going long distance because a bored pax can end up being a destructive pax. I'd rather deal with the noise than deal with an insurance claim.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I just sing for them.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> My car doesn't even have AUX port, and I'm not going to waste time pairing Bluetooth for a 5-minute ride.


Don't worry. The pax are stupid as all hell. When they ask for an AUX cord they mean a USB.

Pax: "Got an AUX cord?"

Me: "No sorry, just a lightning cable."

Pax: "That's what I said."

Me:* (No you #%^*$& didn't!) &#128580; *


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

btone31 said:


> No aux cord today, no aux cord tomorrow, no aux cord ever.


Just Say No!

Two years I have been asked around 5 times. No is all I have to say.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Just Say No!
> 
> Two years I have been asked around 5 times. No is all I have to say.


Same here


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'm thinking maybe respond with: "Sure, as long as you have a cash tip!" :wink:


That'll set you up for a really nice ride and good rating. :biggrin:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> That'll set you up for a really nice ride and good rating. :biggrin:


You care about ratings? That says it all!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't even know what an aux cord is. I gather it is some way for riders to pump their music through car speakers. Not sure in my car, a 2015 Ford Escape, where it would plug in.

My riders get to enjoy conversation or silence. Never any music whatsoever. I am coming up on three years, never had a request for an aux cord or music.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It's a headphone cable with 2 male ends so it plugs into the headphone jack on the phone and a headphone like jack on your vehicle.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> It's a headphone cable with 2 male ends so it plugs into the headphone jack on the phone and a headphone like jack on your vehicle.


Thanks! I will have to look for a jack on the vehicle. Can't picture one from memory.

Now that I think of it, I have a couple cables like that in my junk drawer.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah I give them the aux. Why not? As if handing over a cable is back breaking work. Like wtf? I might get a tip if I do, and I'm definitely bagging a 5 star. And of course I care about doing a good job. Uber funds my lifestyle. At the end of the day I'm not going to be all flippant about it, trendy as it is.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I don't even know what an aux cord is.


Best answer!!!
Gilby, as always, you are the voice of reason &#129303;


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

You would think I might be better informed on technology. I worked more than 35 years in radio and television.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Gilby said:


> You would think I might be better informed on technology. I worked more than 35 years in radio and television.


Don't be so hard on yourself. Tech evolves by the second nowadays!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and switch source from XM radio to a pax tunes? A bridge too far. I do have the XM channel guide in the back seat if they want to request a channel; that I can do.
A charging cord I can do.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and switch source from XM radio to a pax tunes? A bridge too far. I do have the XM channel guide in the back seat if they want to request a channel; that I can do.
> A charging cord I can do.


No for me on the channel change and charging cables too!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I didn't find XM much better than FM, too much interference and too far from the equator I guess. Mostly I run Apple Music's playlists now. The Classic Rock playlist is up to 349 songs. I do skip some of them but it doesn't take long to get to a good streak of songs I like.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> charging cables too!


even on a 45+ trip?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> even on a 45+ trip?


Meh, perhaps I can bend a bit in that scenario.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I didn't find XM much better than FM,


guess depends on area? I live for commercial free radio. If car model doesn't have XM, nope pass.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> guess depends on area? I live for commercial free radio. If car model doesn't have XM, nope pass.


Yup. Have a lifetime subscription to SiriusXM. Love it!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> guess depends on area? I live for commercial free radio. If car model doesn't have XM, nope pass.


Yeah, FM has commercials and XM has too many gaps with the mountains, tall buildings and too far North.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You care about ratings? That says it all!


Everyone should care about ratings, but not as a primary focus. Delivering solid to great service will increase tips, and conversely performing poorly will decrease tips. Ratings matter as a self measuring stick of your own performance not as some indicator of success. If you are often getting down rated you are doing something wrong, and most likely it is costing you money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....now if I could only get that 1/3 of my pax that don't even rate TO rate, that would be grand. Just today 3 rides, 2 ratings. NO tips.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> guess depends on area? I live for commercial free radio. If car model doesn't have XM, nope pass.


Android / Apple auto allows you to play all those programs from your phone! I absolutely love it! XM is old tech at this point.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Everyone should care about ratings, but not as a primary focus. Delivering solid to great service will increase tips, and conversely performing poorly will decrease tips. Ratings matter as a self measuring stick of your own performance not as some indicator of success. If you are often getting donated you are doing something wrong, and most likely it is costing you money.


My 8000+ rides confirm your clueless.
Keep Ubering on, ant!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....now if I could only get that 1/3 of my pax that don't even rate TO rate, that would be grand. Just today 3 rides, 2 ratings. NO tips.


Reminding them to rate you brings them to the tip screen on Goober.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> XM is old tech at this point.


that is an opinion, yes. Apple Play was not invented yet for my vehicle. But still XM rocks and is in no way obsolete.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My 8000+ rides confirm your clueless.
> Keep Ubering on, ant!


LOL

You a funny cat.

Keep on catting on


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My 8000+ rides confirm your clueless


rating do matter, no matter what some say here. Just a question of WHO they matter to.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> rating do matter, no matter what some say here. Just a question of WHO they matter to.


It always amuses me when the trolls resort to ad-hominem attacks without even checking their own posts and points.

It really makes them look clueless.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It always amuses me when the trolls


you mean the entertainment? :coolio: Those who say ratings don't matter; always ask them what their rating is. Crickets.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render. Who cares how far trip is?


Are you new? Lol...you sound like the kind of person who gets kicked down a flight of stairs and says..thank you sir may i have another?



5☆OG said:


> Are you new? Lol...you sound like the kind of person who gets kicked down a flight of stairs and says..thank you sir may i have another?


Another thing when they ask can i charge my phone? Yeah 1 dollar per minute lol..those people never tip. Entitled cheap aholes that they are...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I have my radio preset for all kinds of music that collage students would want to hear.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> I just sing for them.


I can't carry a tune. If a pax wants me to stop singing, I charge them a fee.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> #1: Rude, obnoxious behavior should NEVER be rewarded.
> #2: Its not worth my time to take my phone down, unhook everything, and then have to take the time to rehook everything BACK UP after a 1-5 mile ride.
> #3: I do not like distracting music types in my car while I'm driving, especially in heavy traffic. I'm willing to withstand it when going long distance because a bored pax can end up being a destructive pax. I'd rather deal with the noise than deal with an insurance claim.


I have dual Apple/Android one, separate from mine. If I know trip is more than 10 min, especially going to airport, I offer it. Still don't see what the big deal is, pax appreciates the offer.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


Ghetto and good rat? Is that code for black or do use those words to describe everyone who's poor and lives in the inner city no matter the race?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Just tell them ok. But it's 5 dollars up front to rent it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Ghetto and good rat? Is that code for black or do use those words to describe everyone who's poor and lives in the inner city no matter the race?


what do you think? of course people arent free to say it like it is because they in return get labeled for no apparent reason ,like when a hood rat decides to one star me for no fing reason other then trying to get a free ride...and yeah it pretty much includes everyone but one group in particualar gets the dbag trophy...interpret that as you wish. i have never had an issue with most people until i started this job,now i pretty much think 90% of them are cheap, opportunistic,low class and basically human garbage....im a nice guy but i have been pushed too far and will fight back. i dont assault or berate people in this job you have to be smart..i get revenge in my own way and laugh my ass of finding ways to do it. i didnt create this situation it was thrust upon me by a corporation and a clientele that constantly puts drivers in the middle. who cares about us besides other drivers? and even a lot of them could care less. i treat people as i expect to be treated,not only recognizing effort and professionalism but respecting the fact that we are providing a service that they should be grateful for ,instead we get abuse and threats of deactivation or accused of transgressions without the opportunity to rebut such accusations. outrageous,abusive and psychologically damageing. as a result i am forced to be selective in order to protect my livelyhood....


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> what do you think? of course people arent free to say it like it is because they in return get labeled for no apparent reason ,like when a hood rat decides to one star me for no fing reason other then trying to get a free ride...and yeah it pretty much includes everyone but one group in particualar gets the dbag trophy...interpret that as you wish. i have never had an issue with most people until i started this job,now i pretty much think 90% of them are cheap, opportunistic,low class and basically human garbage....im a nice guy but i have been pushed too far and will fight back. i dont assault or berate people in this job you have to be smart..i get revenge in my own way and laugh my ass of finding ways to do it. i didnt create this situation it was thrust upon me by a corporation and a clientele that constantly puts drivers in the middle. who cares about us besides other drivers? and even a lot of them could care less. i treat people as i expect to be treated,not only recognizing effort and professionalism but respecting the fact that we are providing a service that they should be grateful for ,instead we get abuse and threats of deactivation or accused of transgressions without the opportunity to rebut such accusations. outrageous,abusive and psychologically damageing. as a result i am forced to be selective in order to protect my livelyhood....


Obviously no group of people have the market cornered on being &#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;!
Uber has made you more of what you've always been!☠&#129313;&#129325;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Obviously no group of people have the market cornered on being &#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128169;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;!
> Uber has made you more of what you've always been!☠&#129313;&#129325;


You are entitled to your opinion..i dont agree..my policys stand and my numbers speak for themselves...thats it ty...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You care about ratings? That says it all!


Nope. None whatsoever. Worthless system both ways.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Ghetto and good rat? Is that code for black or do use those words to describe everyone who's poor and lives in the inner city no matter the race?


Yes



SHalester said:


> rating do matter, no matter what some say here. Just a question of WHO they matter to.


Whaaaaaat? &#128528;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaat? &#128528;


AAAAaaannnntttttt.

If this all confuses you so much, then you sir (or Madame) are the epitome of Ant.

Have fun on the hill!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> AAAAaaannnntttttt.
> 
> If this all confuses you so much, then you sir (or Madame) are the epitome of Ant.
> 
> Have fun on the hill!


&#128566;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Help me understand why letting people use the aux cord is such an inconvience. I’d much rather listen to music no matter how bad it is than 98% of the pax’s convos I’ve had to listen to.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"


I picked up a young African-American male last week in the west end of town (where the ghetto is) and he was taking a lengthy 45-mile journey to a town north of here. It was obvious from the first few minutes he was in the car, that this long trip was going to be filled with awkward silence the entire way.

I can't stand awkward silence...so I offered him the use of my aux cable.

While there's no precise stats on the number songs he played during this trip, I can tell you that all but one of them had the N-word in repetitious fashion throughout. Do I regret giving up my aux cable? No. Because trash music is still better than awkward silence.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I picked up a young African-American male last week in the west end of town (where the ghetto is) and he was taking a lengthy 45-mile journey to a town north of here. It was obvious from the first few minutes he was in the car, that this long trip was going to be filled with awkward silence the entire way.
> 
> I can't stand awkward silence...so I offered him the use of my aux cable.
> 
> While there's no precise stats on the number songs he played during this trip, I can tell you that all but one of them had the N-word in repetitious fashion throughout. Do I regret giving up my aux cable? No. Because trash music is still better than awkward silence.


Awkward silence?? Play your own damn music, and the ride won't be silent.
In fact, for that guy, you should have played some vintage Carpenters songs.
He would have cancelled the ride 5 minutes after you started it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Illini said:


> Awkward silence?? Play your own damn music, and the ride won't be silent.
> In fact, for that guy, you should have played some vintage Carpenters songs.
> He would have cancelled the ride 5 minutes after you started it.


I love to rock the southern baptist sermons


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> Help me understand why letting people use the aux cord is such an inconvience. I'd much rather listen to music no matter how bad it is than 98% of the pax's convos I've had to listen to.


I do not pick up those people often enough for it to be a concern. When I do, I allow them to choose a station or program from my phone system. MY PHONE is already hooked up to my rig. I am not unhooking it so you can listen to your music on my rig.

That said I often dial up music I think might appeal to my clients.

Smooth jazz or Motown for the hotties I think might be down to go to pound town.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

SiriusXM is a very good investment for drivers, though if you have a cell phone & plan that lets you stream from Pandora or Spotify without hitting your data limitations, that can work too. 
I usually cruise to my own tracks,and keep it down low (just loud enough for the pax to hear that there's music available).
If asked for an "aux cord", I usually decline and ask 'em what kind of music they want to listen to. Finding a station to reasonably fulfill that request only takes a few seconds.

One thing to note for rental drivers: Most modern cars these days have proprietary audio systems. Unplugging and replugging physical cords repeatedly throughout the days and weeks can risk damaging said expensive, proprietary audio system.
When I drove my own vehicles and used cheap $50 DIN slot stereos, I didn't mind handing out an aux cord.
These days, it's SiriusXM channels or Bluetooth for really long trips if the passenger asks.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> Awkward silence?? Play your own damn music, and the ride won't be silent.
> In fact, for that guy, you should have played some vintage Carpenters songs.
> He would have cancelled the ride 5 minutes after you started it.


Well that would be rude as F. Why you hate so hard?

Perhaps some Pop or old school rap would have been a nice choice.

Grand Master Flash and the Furious Five, or some Michael Jackson and the Jackson five might have been a nice crossroads.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I do not pick up those people often enough for it to be a concern. When I do, I allow them to choose a station or program from my phone system. MY PHONE is already hooked up to my rig. I am not unhooking it so you can listen to your music on my rig.
> 
> That said I often dial up music I think might appeal to my clients.
> 
> Smooth jazz or Motown for the hotties I think might be down to go to pound town.


I don't get asked a lot either. Maybe once every 2 times I'm out if that. But I have one on the back of my console along with a charger.

Mostly all it gets used for is drunk people thinking it's a charger and sticking it in their phone for the ride.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


I usually say "AN OX CORD WATS DAT?"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> I don't get asked a lot either. Maybe once every 2 times I'm out if that. But I have one on the back of my console along with a charger.
> 
> Mostly all it gets used for is drunk people thinking it's a charger and sticking it in their phone for the ride.


2 times a year for me bro.

PU better clients!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I picked up a young African-American male last week in the west end of town (where the ghetto is) and he was taking a lengthy 45-mile journey to a town north of here. It was obvious from the first few minutes he was in the car, that this long trip was going to be filled with awkward silence the entire way.
> 
> I can't stand awkward silence...so I offered him the use of my aux cable.
> 
> While there's no precise stats on the number songs he played during this trip, I can tell you that all but one of them had the N-word in repetitious fashion throughout. Do I regret giving up my aux cable? No. Because trash music is still better than awkward silence.


Hmmmm....the dreaded N word you say. Hmmmm.....thinking&#129300;.....thinking.&#129300;....thinking..&#129300;.....Holy Moly, I've got it. 
N word means "No Tip" 
You were just being polite about it &#128521;


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> #1: Rude, obnoxious behavior should NEVER be rewarded.
> #2: Its not worth my time to take my phone down, unhook everything, and then have to take the time to rehook everything BACK UP after a 1-5 mile ride.
> #3: I do not like distracting music types in my car while I'm driving, especially in heavy traffic. I'm willing to withstand it when going long distance because a bored pax can end up being a destructive pax. I'd rather deal with the noise than deal with an insurance claim.


Not only that they try to steal ur cords. I had my phone charger stolen.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You were just being polite about it &#128521;


The "no-tip" thing happened too. It's pretty much a given with most Uber/Lyft rides, but especially when rap music is involved.



Illini said:


> Awkward silence?? Play your own damn music, and the ride won't be silent.
> In fact, for that guy, you should have played some vintage Carpenters songs.
> He would have cancelled the ride 5 minutes after you started it.


I'd rather get paid for the entire ride and have a funny story to tell afterwards.

If the worst thing I have to endure in life is 50 minutes of shitty music, I will have considered my life to be deeply blessed.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanksfully, Aux Cord requests have gone WAAAAAY down in the past year. It might be the fact that I don't pick up PAX with <4.8 rating after 10pm.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

For me there’s usually a group of people talking and then one of them blurts our “so how about some music?” Why would I play music when everyone’s talking? And by music they mean some gangster rap or awful pop music on the radio. Plus for how much driving I do I actually hate listening to music or radio. I don’t think they want to listen to my podcasts or audiobooks either. I have apple CarPlay so no aux cord. This is my personal car, not a party bus


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> 2 times a year for me bro.
> 
> PU better clients!


I drive mostly Saturday nights. Better Clients is a roll of the dice. I do a quick screening and if I dont like what I see I roll. I also do have certian bars I avoid like the plague

So the few aux cord requests I get are usually from college kids. Id actually much rather listen to their music than their conversations


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah, FM has commercials and XM has too many gaps with the mountains, tall buildings and too far North.


I get a lot of 'cut outs' on XM when downtown Mississauga or Toronto where the residential towers block the signal. But for the most part it is excellent, and well worth the $120 per year (and besides I can write it off as an expense)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OMG Passenger asked for a AUK cord today .. rolleyes


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I get a lot of 'cut outs' on XM when downtown Mississauga or Toronto where the residential towers block the signal. But for the most part it is excellent, and well worth the $120 per year (and besides I can write it off as an expense)


I'm sure if I was out and about in the flatter areas it'd be fine, which should happen when ride hailing gets here, but my current commute goes under skytrain tracks, past condo towers, and skirts the side of a small mountain. I never stood a chance.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I get a lot of 'cut outs' on XM when downtown Mississauga or Toronto where the residential towers block the signal. But for the most part it is excellent, and well worth the $120 per year (and besides I can write it off as an expense)


Went to renew my xm satellite. They started me at 226...then....178.....then 129.....then 89.....then i hung up and told the next rep i was offered 60 and they took it bhahahaha.....score


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

My 2018 Suburban Premier has no aux cable, only one passenger has ever wanted to stop and connect Bluetooth.

Everyone else has been happy with radio, CD, or XM.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Went to renew my xm satellite. They started me at 226...then....178.....then 129.....then 89.....then i hung up and told the next rep i was offered 60 and they took it bhahahaha.....score:smiles:


I'm in Canadian dollars, and I get the app access.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


Sounds like you don't need to be driving anyway. Since you hold the riders and such high regard.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm in Canadian dollars, and I get the app access.


I still paid less lol..na na na na nah



5☆OG said:


> I still paid less lol..na na na na nah


Pardon me was 120..still less


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Gilby said:


> You would think I might be better informed on technology. I worked more than 35 years in radio and television.


An AUX cord is what we used to call Auxiliary cords for generic stereo hookups. My daughter asked me for one and I said don't know, a few days later she showed me one and ding! got rid of those years ago.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> "Gotta' aux cord?"


He forgot to say "bro"


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ddwdriver said:


> Sounds like you don't need to be driving anyway. Since you hold the riders and such high regard.


Sounds like you have no idea what you are talking about. Enjoy all those $3 rides!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Someone from Rideshare, USA has a duty to drive


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ddwdriver said:


> Sounds like you don't need to be driving anyway. Since you hold the riders and such high regard.


Giving passengers more than what they paid for, which is a ride and only a ride.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Sounds like you have no idea what you are talking about. Enjoy all those $3 rides!


I'm not talking about the cost I agree with you as far as the aux cord. But describing people with such negative tones and stereotypes is crazy.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ddwdriver said:


> I'm not talking about the cost I agree with you as far as the aux cord. But describing people with such negative tones and stereotypes is crazy.


K, forget it!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

"I don't have an aux cord"

I don't need one, my phone is connected via Bluetooth (and no, you can't connect your phone).

I'm driving and listening to music/podcasts/etc... for 6-10 hours a day.

You're riding in my car for maybe 15 minutes.

You can handle getting exposed to good music for that 15 minutes.

I also don't have an iPhone cord either.

All this goes out the window for my regular tipping customers though. 🤑


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I’ve only had a handful of aux cord requests in 2 years. None of those rides were longer than 6 minutes. I don’t have one, didn’t even know what it was the first time I was asked. 😂. When asked the last time I replied “ really? For your 3 minute ride? You wouldn’t even get a whole song in”.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a TP Link bluetooth gadget. What's nice about it is the rider just pairs up to it, there's no code to enter or anything.

Another nice thing is I set my volume at "16" on my radio, which isn't displayed unless it's changed, and when the rider inevitably asks "Can you turn it up?" I say "That's as loud as it goes".

My biggest problem with riders that want an aux cord is they always want to blast it.

The WORST thing the rideshare companies ever did was advertise that drivers would have aux cords. I notice they don't do it anymore.


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

no aux cord and no, i am not stopping my car so you can connect onto my Bluetooth. what is the point? you wont tip. how about we end this trip now? don't care about ratings. i am surprise though that no one has asked me to play a movie for them.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


100% bad experiences with aux cord music. They think they can control the volume.
Only selfish youngsters ask. 
Fat chance sez I.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I have a TP Link bluetooth gadget. What's nice about it is the rider just pairs up to it, there's no code to enter or anything.
> 
> Another nice thing is I set my volume at "16" on my radio, which isn't displayed unless it's changed, and when the rider inevitably asks "Can you turn it up?" I say "That's as loud as it goes".
> 
> ...


That was Lyft. The hip company with 15 min pings...Just as good an idea as taco Tuesday.
Lyft actually sucks more than Uber, and that's saying something.


----------



## SurgeTastic (Mar 13, 2016)

I “lost” my aux cord within about two months of this stupid gig. 

95% of what I heard in those first two months was Rap. Can’t stand that stuff.

And yes, “get off of my lawn.“


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Tooooooo many airport runs to there. I give it too the business pax every time, even explain it’s a power cord with added amps, also 5 feet for there lap tops. Usually good tips as they are the business traveling pax. 

I won’t pick you up though. Screw that nonsense unless 10+ running!!!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render. Who cares how far trip is?


I do. Even moving ten feet with their crap coming through my car speakers is too far. I've got the XM radio set on 68, The Spa. I keep it low as background music. I get complements on it constantly.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Aux cord pax tend to be disrespectful and are the types to get sick or leave their trash behind from my experience. As others have stated for a 5 minute ride obviously their judgment is impaired so no aux cord. I do carry an I phone charging cable but that is all they are getting at .60 per mile and .12 a minute and only because I need one for my second device to watch surge during a trip.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I picked up a young African-American male last week in the west end of town (where the ghetto is) and he was taking a lengthy 45-mile journey to a town north of here. It was obvious from the first few minutes he was in the car, that this long trip was going to be filled with awkward silence the entire way.
> 
> I can't stand awkward silence...so I offered him the use of my aux cable.
> 
> While there's no precise stats on the number songs he played during this trip, I can tell you that all but one of them had the N-word in repetitious fashion throughout. Do I regret giving up my aux cable? No. Because trash music is still better than awkward silence.


Did you report him for the playing of the racist and foul language?


----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

My aux cord is connected to Sirius/XM. I offer AM FM or XM for longer rides.

I had a GQ ask for "Hot97" making me switch off Ella Fitzgerald. Uhg.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Passengers can rent my aux cord for $5.00 cash. No cash no cord. I'm not kidding. I've told this to several passengers. So far no takers. F them.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> What's the big deal? Pax asks, you have one, render.


I have an Android phone so my AUX cord plugs into the headphone jack. I have been berated one time and gotten some whiny complaints because I don't have one that is compatible with the current iPhones.

Before I got the AUX cord, PAX just accepted "No" for an answer.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


Pax: aux cord?. Me: Ozzy Osbourne?. Pax: no, an aux cord for music. Me: still waiting for uber to ship it with my weekly case of water and if you could please ask uber on the status of it's arrival date when you get your billing statement. There's an extra 5 stars in it for you if you follow up on that. Thanks Bro


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Pax: aux cord?. Me: Ozzy Osbourne?. Pax: no, an aux cord for music. Me: still waiting for uber to ship it with my weekly case of water and if you could please ask uber on the status of it's arrival date when you get your billing statement. There's an extra 5 stars in it for you if you follow up on that. Thanks Bro


&#129304;


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I know this topic has been beaten' to death here, but just had one of those "ghetto rides" going about 2 miles and the the Hood Rat rider asks, (in a demanding tone mind you): "Gotta' aux cord?"
> Seriously, not even a "please."
> "No I don't. Even if I did, your only going 2 miles. What's the point?"
> From this point on, my aux cord is only for my regular cash riders who tip!
> All others, GFY &#128526;


I have one in clear view. The answer is still no.


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Don't have one in the truck and not going to have one in there, either. Then again, I've had somebody ask for it only twice in the 1500+ rides I've done so far, so not an issue for me, anyway.
> 
> Somebody asks for it, I just tell them I don't have one and that's it.


Dang Tom... You have 50% more posts than rides!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have Alexa instead. They can just ask for whatever music they want, no cable, no pairing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

DonRon said:


> Dang Tom... You have 50% more posts than rides!


Kay... And your point is? :confusion:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Did you report him for the playing of the racist and foul language?


Since the language wasn't directed at me, I saw no point to doing that. Having a thick skin is a blessing in this day and age. There are so many things to get legitimately worked up about, but some dude's rap music isn't one of them IMO.


----------

